
Incumbents, Not Startups, Are Regulatory Arbitrageurs - cjbest
https://diff.substack.com/p/incumbents-not-startups-are-regulatory?r=2&utm_campaign=post&utm_medium=web&utm_source=hackernews
======
asciimike
Not entirely related, but I very much enjoyed the reference to _United States
vs Forty Barrels and Twenty Kegs of Coca-Cola_ [1], which led me to the
category of _in rem_ [2] cases. These are most commonly referenced in civil
forfeiture cases (e.g. _US vs <some amount of money>_), and always struck me
as slightly ridiculous ("what did the money ever do wrong?").

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_v._Forty_Barrels...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_v._Forty_Barrels_%26_Twenty_Kegs_of_Coca-
Cola) [2]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In_rem_jurisdiction](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In_rem_jurisdiction)

------
machinehermit
I was just reading a statarb paper this morning.

We really should have came up with a different word and left arbitrage alone
back in the day.

I can't remember the last time I read about an arbitrage that was actually an
arbitrage.

Now everything is basically "garage sale arbitrage". I bought a piece of junk
at a garage sale and sold it on ebay for a profit. "Risk free profit", cha
ching. Just a total corruption of the actual concept.

I get it though,it is a great word.

